# RIP My beautiful Annabelle.



## QueenEema (May 13, 2012)

Today I found out that my wonderful Annabelle passed away. Right now I'm kinda numb and still in shock. I feel absolutely horrible right now and just need to get some of this emotion out.

Less than 2 weeks ago my other beloved girl Lola passed away. She was 3 and had a large tumor on her belly. I thought her death was just old age and the tumor. I'm just now getting over that.

I posted 2 nights ago some odd symptoms that Annabelle was having. She wasn't her usual crazy self, her fur was rough and coarse, her eyes were glassy, she was all hunched up and she was making some odd noises. 

I had scheduled a visit to the vet for Thursday morning. From what people have told me and some research that I have done, it appears that Annabelle had a URI of some kind. Apparently those are very contagious and hard to treat so I'm afraid that's probably what Lola had too, just with less symptoms. It's been absolutely horrible with their deaths to close together.

Everything around my room reminds me off them; my drawer of half eaten tee shirts, finding pieces of bread and week old pizza in my shoes, and the empty spots for their cages.

Annabelle was only 1 and half, I got her from a rescue when she had her litter. Her babies aren't even a year yet, and she is gone. That is very strange and sad to think of.

I will be looking for another rat, but first I feel like I need to clean my room and let this infection fad out. How long should that take? Also will this be contagious to my hamster at all? 

Thank you for your consideration, I miss her so much and I know this is going to be long road to recovery but I'll try my best.































These were taken in early January. She was honestly my best friend and she showed me I will never be alone as long as I have a rat by my side.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss(es). Annabelle was a very pretty girl & you look so happy in the pictures! I hope those happy memories bring you many smiles in the days to come. Hugs to you.


----------



## Imaginary Evil (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. When I lost my first two I was heartbroken for ages. I definitely recommend getting some more when you can, you will grow to love them just as much.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. We just lost our first rat, and I fully understand how heartbreaking it is. *hugs*


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loses i also lost a rat Ricky on the 7th of march I know how it feels


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

It's so hard...some people don't understand that losing a pet and even a rat can be like losing your best friend or baby! 
Don't worry though...I would do a nice thorough cleaning of your room - it'll be good for the physical cleanliness for new ratties and your overall feel of the room. 
I would wait maybe two weeks to get new ones though if you are worried about something contagious. Take the time to mourn and plan for new ratties in your beloved baby's passing. 

Good luck and take care! It will get easier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss


----------

